# Another of Mrs Thatcher's legacies!



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Just after the Falklands war in 1983, the UK tried to assist the islanders' economy by importing and selling more of their wool. Here is a ball spun in the UK from Falkland Islands wool dating back to that time and found languishing in my stash. 

And please, please do not turn this into a forum to discuss the pros and cons of the Thatcher years. There are other more suitable places than KP.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks like lovely yarn.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

That's very interesting! I agree that this is not the place for political rants.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

This sent me to Wikipedia to read about the Falkland Islands. I had them in the Caribbean and was shocked that they raised sheep. My geography is so bad. They are very interesting to read about and I wonder if the UK is still spinning specifically Falkland wool or do they mix it with English wools? The picture looks like it would far too warm for the climate here in VA, but it looks beautifully natural.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

No comments on Margaret!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I love the color! Also since I live in the south, we can't do wools, and that is a pity!!! I have read and heard so much about wools, that I want so bad to have some!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I probably shouldn't be - but I'm often surprised at the many places in the world that produce wool. Now that you have rediscovered it, do you have a project in mind?


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

Love the wool and I agree about the political rants. Though I must say it never seems the UK girls that do that.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

TickledPinki said:


> I love the color! Also since I live in the south, we can't do wools, and that is a pity!!! I have read and heard so much about wools, that I want so bad to have some!


I got a lovely wool -cotton blend that I used for a short sleeved cardigan that I wear in summer. It was called Main Line by Knit Picks. Alas, it has been discontinued. It had a wonderful cool smoothness. I know that other wool-cotton blend are out there. Wool has a spingyness that makes it a nice counterpoint to the inelastic cotton.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice colour - are you going to make anything with it?


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

TickledPinki said:


> I love the color! Also since I live in the south, we can't do wools, and that is a pity!!! I have read and heard so much about wools, that I want so bad to have some!


I love the color, too.

I live in Florida and the project I knit most is wool socks. They're a small, portable project which doesn't sit in my lap making me hot.

Because I have no one to knit them for (my DH doesn't want them), I wear them myself year-round. I've found that socks knit on a US1 or US2 needle with wool sock-yarn (no more than 20-25% nylon) are very comfortable to wear in our very hot weather. My feet are more comfortable and the sweat is absorbed MUCH better than when I wear cotton socks. Interesting, eh?

Denise


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

martyr said:


> I got a lovely wool -cotton blend that I used for a short sleeved cardigan that I wear in summer. It was called Main Line by Knit Picks. Alas, it has been discontinued. It had a wonderful cool smoothness. I know that other wool-cotton blend are out there. Wool has a spingyness that makes it a nice counterpoint to the inelastic cotton.


I did break down and buy a wool blend for socks that I will try... I hope they will not be so very hot. I am hot-natured... Or what I say "power surges", so I hope this will be fine.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The wool looks sooo soft---- and I agree with you Paula, don't lets spoil our forum with politics, everyones entitled to thier opinion, but best kept to themselves. Jan x x


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry but I thought we could disguss anything on this sight not be told what we or can't talk about.i thought maggie was great and shall be missed.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OOOH, thats told me !!!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I was not pinpointing at all .but it amazes me that people seem to want to disguss god or Jesus and then to be told we don't want to offend believe me I don't want to talk about that.im simply saying she was a great lady and shall be missed.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Abi, sorry, it was just the way it came across, of course we can talk about anything, but some of the comments were getting a bit political, of course her family will miss her and I think it was unkind the waywe saw some people re-acting on the news Jan x x


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Abi_marsden said:


> Sorry but I thought we could disguss anything on this sight not be told what we or can't talk about.i thought maggie was great and shall be missed.


you can blather on about her all you want, religion, politics, dirty jokes, you name it, you can talk about it.

just not here, all you have to do is go to Chit Chat, this is Main, reserved for knitting, crochet and other crafts.
At least, for the time being


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

tryalot said:


> you can blather on about her all you want, religion, politics, dirty jokes, you name it, you can talk about it.
> 
> just not here, all you have to do is go to Chit Chat, this is Main, reserved for knitting, crochet and other crafts.
> At least, for the time being


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> Sorry but I thought we could disguss anything on this sight not be told what we or can't talk about.i thought maggie was great and shall be missed.


Shame you had to bring politics into a thread about wool.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

I had no idea that the Falklands produced any wool until your thread. I will now try and find out about it as would be happy to order some. It would be nice to help any small industry.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Supreya said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. You have said what I was about too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

tryalot said:


> you can blather on about her all you want, religion, politics, dirty jokes, you name it, you can talk about it.
> 
> just not here, all you have to do is go to Chit Chat, this is Main, reserved for knitting, crochet and other crafts.
> At least, for the time being


I hope its for always not just for the time being.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> I was not pinpointing at all .but it amazes me that people seem to want to disguss god or Jesus and then to be told we don't want to offend believe me I don't want to talk about that.im simply saying she was a great lady and shall be missed.


This is not the place to talk about it. There is a place where you can talk about things unrelated to yarn and knitting. It is a shame you have spoken, as the writter was talking about a small industry in wool on the Falklands. I did not know about this. So am now pleased that I do. All the writter said was she bought it just after the war. nothing else.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with you,leave the politics out of this.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Bennieblue said:


> This is not the place to talk about it. There is a place where you can talk about things unrelated to yarn and knitting. It is a shame you have spoken, as the writter was talking about a small industry in wool on the Falklands. I did not know about this. So am now pleased that I do. All the writter said was she bought it just after the war. nothing else.


A SMALL industry in wool on the Falklands? What other industry do you think they have?


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Just after the Falklands war in 1983, the UK tried to assist the islanders' economy by importing and selling more of their wool. Here is a ball spun in the UK from Falkland Islands wool dating back to that time and found languishing in my stash.


Is it still available?


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> This sent me to Wikipedia to read about the Falkland Islands. I had them in the Caribbean and was shocked that they raised sheep. My geography is so bad. They are very interesting to read about and I wonder if the UK is still spinning specifically Falkland wool or do they mix it with English wools? The picture looks like it would far too warm for the climate here in VA, but it looks beautifully natural.


I think there are knitting holidays in the Falklands now....and the Orkneys....it would be worth googling to find out.


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

My comment to the subject wool,the people in the dessert often wear outer garments made from fine wool,it insulates and protects you from the elements,,in this case from the heat.it works the same way in the cold weather,i know i used to live in the northern hemisphere.
Happy knitting with that lovely natural wool,ose


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, they are still producing Falkland Island wool. Refer http://simplyknitting.themakingspot.com/category/tags/falklands-islands-sheep


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Silverkiwi said:


> Yes, they are still producing Falkland Island wool. Refer http://simplyknitting.themakingspot.com/category/tags/falklands-islands-sheep


Thank you.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks from another ignoramus regarding wool from the falklands. I still learn new and interesting things on KP every day!
Hannet


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Bennieblue I'll talk when and where I want and not be told otherwise.i left school many years ago . I was simply saying what I said not to be told off by someone who does not no me .


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Ms Marsden,
Im with you,,, freedom of speech. Rest well Mrs Thatcher,,, you earned it. And thanks for being such a great friend at all times to the US


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yes Kiwiannie I agree, lets leave it at that, we've all had our say so lets get on with with knitting,--drinking Baileys (naughty ) and having fun reading things we can relate to Jan x


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Just found the actual website for the yarn itself!! http://www.blackeryarns.co.uk/knitting-wool-yarns/blacker-swan-yarns.
It seems that the Falkland sheep are 7/8 Merino.
Susan


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

And their wool is still being made into yarn and sold in the UK.
http://www.blackeryarns.co.uk/yarns-by-origin/falkland-island-wools


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

"Various knitting and crochet discussions" is the title of this segment.Lets keep it that way. Whatever our political opinions are can be aired with our friends, families, local news media or wherever. I feel KP is not the place for politics...just my opinion!


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> OOOH, thats told me !!!


Don't worry about it too much. My parents were very strict about the fact that no-one discussed politics or religion especially in a group or at a party....and it seems to work............
These days such things are much more frequently discussed, but l must say l find it a little tasteless and (quite frankly) boring...


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

Here we go! That was a courteous request only, nothing else. Let it go! This is a great website...let's keep it that way :thumbup:


----------



## callynw (Apr 12, 2013)

I knitted a jumper for my husband about 2 years ago in the same wool, in a rust colour. It knitted (and washes) well, a tiny bit scratchy if you're sensitive but he wears it a lot; particularly this year when we had the snow. 
We also visited the Falklands a few years ago (didn't buy the wool there but on a market stall in Chester); a very interesting place with friendly people. Had a great time visiting the penguins and wool shops.


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Just after the Falklands war in 1983, the UK tried to assist the islanders' economy by importing and selling more of their wool. Here is a ball spun in the UK from Falkland Islands wool dating back to that time and found languishing in my stash.
> 
> And please, please do not turn this into a forum to discuss the pros and cons of the Thatcher years. There are other more suitable places than KP.


Ha Ha, this a least boosted their online sales


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

It's amazing what we can find in our stash. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Jay, I agree, keep politics out of it. Iv'e had enough of all this ''bickering, I joined this site for relaxation not to keep reading about other folks political issues.in fact I'm not even going to bother reading posts about Maggie Jan


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes Jay, I agree, keep politics out of it. Iv'e had enough of all this ''bickering, I joined this site for relaxation not to keep reading about other folks political issues.in fact I'm not even going to bother reading posts about Maggie Jan


Well you won't see this then 

She was Baroness Thatcher.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> I love the color, too.
> 
> I live in Florida and the project I knit most is wool socks. They're a small, portable project which doesn't sit in my lap making me hot.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Denise!!! Finally someone in my climate that have tried wool-blend for socks! Thank you!!

I do have some wool-blend that I want to make.


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> Sorry but I thought we could disguss anything on this sight not be told what we or can't talk about.i thought maggie was great and shall be missed.


Thank you Abi, I am in complete agreement!


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

I have no wish to rant on the subject of Margaret Thatcher but I'm very dismayed at the amount of ranting going on in the media in this country.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

brendurham said:


> I have no wish to rant on the subject of Margaret Thatcher but I'm very dismayed at the amount of ranting going on in the media in this country.


So am I. She was a mother and grandmother, would those people like their relatives to be ranted about? And most of the ranters seem to be youngsters who had no experience of politics in those days. Many weren't even born.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TickledPinki said:


> I did break down and buy a wool blend for socks that I will try... I hope they will not be so very hot. I am hot-natured... Or what I say "power surges", so I hope this will be fine.


Oh I like that description.. power surges... I think the US is warmer than some of the other areas of the world that use a lot of wool... it could be why even though they raise a lot of sheep and goats in this area that wool is hard to find.. its definatly not in my stores... a specialty shop will have a hank for $30.00 + and thats a bit over my head... a sweater needing several hanks would be cheaper if it were made of spun gold..


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very special wool!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

tryalot said:


> you can blather on about her all you want, religion, politics, dirty jokes, you name it, you can talk about it.
> 
> just not here, all you have to do is go to Chit Chat, this is Main, reserved for knitting, crochet and other crafts.
> At least, for the time being


This is the one forum, I can enjoy reading about knitting, and crocheting... No politics, or religion! Please let's keep it joyful!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Louisiana-Tickl: it is pretty hot in NM, like we are each on the other side of Texas --as if that is a reference!! But it does get cold and blends are good. We do use blankets and afghans too! Lots of places do not have the best heating either, so we do need warm stuff. Yes, let's stick to the yarn here! And yes, with light wool blend socks they are not bulky and your feet do not sweat. You will learn to incorporate more yarns as time goes by.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Just after the Falklands war in 1983, the UK tried to assist the islanders' economy by importing and selling more of their wool. Here is a ball spun in the UK from Falkland Islands wool dating back to that time and found languishing in my stash.
> 
> And please, please do not turn this into a forum to discuss the pros and cons of the Thatcher years. There are other more suitable places than KP.


How nice you still have some of the yarn, wish I had some.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

i know what you mean by saying no political comments you only wanted to discuss the wool


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

TickledPinki said:


> Thank you, Denise!!! Finally someone in my climate that have tried wool-blend for socks! Thank you!!
> 
> I do have some wool-blend that I want to make.


Very interesting about wool from the Falklands. I too just started having "power surges" Giggle.

How horrible to love knitting and not be able to work with wool, alpaca and all the delicious fibers that provide such amazing warmth.

I BEGAN knitting because of MY climate. I can pretty much wear wool year round.... maybe I exaggerate a tiny bit.... perhaps my wool sweaters get put away in July and August IF it is a nice summer! It is already the second week in April and we are having light snow showers today.

Lots of people here complain about the 10 months of winter, but not me... I happily knit away and am ALWAYS toasty warm.

We have an extra room with one off at college and another leaving in the fall..... if you REALLY want to knit with wool..... you are welcome to come visit... I say VISIT because you won't stay long! LOLOLOL


----------



## Lucywill (Jan 30, 2013)

iF IT CAN BE PRESERVED AS IS, IT WOULD BE SOMETHING NICE TO HAND DOWN TO A CHILD OR GRANDCHILD WHO MIGHT HAVE AN INTEREST IN HISTORY AND/OR CRAFTS. JUST A THOUGHT.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love the yarn! A piece of history!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

That's another thing that I like about KP, it gets me thinking outside my little world. Now I will have to check out a map and find the Faulkand Islands. Nice yarn comes from all over the world.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you make from this lovely wool! I just love gray wool yarn! Keep me posted!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I tend to freeze my family out! I am most comfortable with the temps in the 50s year round! Therefore, I love winter here! Summer's humidity is what gets me here in Louisiana... No wool then... Shoot! No socks for that matter!!!

Yea!!! I will definitely be knitting socks very soon! Thanks, everyone! THIS is what I love about this forum!


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> Sorry but I thought we could disguss anything on this sight not be told what we or can't talk about.i thought maggie was great and shall be missed.


As an American I am just beginning to understand her legacy and I have nothing but respect for her -- our country could use a Maggie right NOW!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

DON'T WE HAVE ADMINISTRATORS FOR THINGS LIKE THIS. WHERE ARE YOU NOW WHEN WE NEED YOU? The orginal topic asked that we not discuss politics and I believe that when we do, we are being rude to her.



Abi_marsden said:


> Bennieblue I'll talk when and where I want and not be told otherwise.i left school many years ago . I was simply saying what I said not to be told off by someone who does not no me .


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

WEll I don't mind political discussions, but think they belong in the "General Chat" category, and perhaps labeled ads political so those who don't wish to get into politics can skip those threads.


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

I wonder if it would be helpful to start a new page on the forum called Politics, then those who wish to, can have those conversations without bothering the rest of us. Come to think of it why not also have a page titled Nasty, so those who seem to enjoy being nasty would also have a place to go. Just thinking out loud here


----------



## cheryl ridgway (Jan 31, 2013)

Boy, do I agree! Seems like everything is about politics these days. I was surprised last week by political rantings on one of the chat sites. I got off of that one in a hurry.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

The only rule, to my knowledge, is to be polite--on all sections of this forum--and it's already beginning to drift away from that on this thread. For those who pay attention to such things, we have lost a number of valuable, contributing members of KP due to the repeated bashings, and I'm aware that there are several others who are considering leaving for that very reason. It would appear that we aren't very good at policing ourselves as a group (there are many individual exceptions), and I'd sure like to see that change.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

TickledPinki said:


> I love the color! Also since I live in the south, we can't do wools, and that is a pity!!! I have read and heard so much about wools, that I want so bad to have some!


How about some socks!
I get such cold feet!
Love homemade wool socks!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well said Supreya I totally agree with you, in fact I was going to post exactly that.. but you beat me to it. Jan x P,S Let them who want to talk politics get on with it, me,.. I like knitting crochet, baking and having a decent chat with my friends, PERHAPS i'M BORING


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

What a neat historical comment on yarn. I am new to knitting but have noticed in several books and sites, that there is lots of historical info about patterns, yarns or technique. Even if I can't do the project, being a history buff too, I really enjoy that.

I don't see your post as political at all but as a wonderful historical footnote that many of us would have not known about


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

I haven't seen any politics on this thread ...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Supreya said:


> I wonder if it would be helpful to start a new page on the forum called Politics, then those who wish to, can have those conversations without bothering the rest of us. Come to think of it why not also have a page titled Nasty, so those who seem to enjoy being nasty would also have a place to go. Just thinking out loud here


I'd certainly vote for those ideas!!! Those solutions would meet the desires of KP members and Admin.....


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

You know I thought of wool as "hot", coming from your part of the world but didn't start knitting till I got in KS and some would say I'm still not knitting LOL! But, in the yarn shop, I have found wool that is not hot, wool blends and lots of things wool that are washable, which I had worried about.

I did get a cute kit from Morehouse farms for Christmas that makes an alligator scarf and I was able to do that : ).
I know even on the coast we had chilly days and that alligator made in purple, hot blue or lime is just too cute. I have yet to figure out how to fill his eye holes. Im thinking pom poms (store bought) so he will wash. Morehous sells eyeballs for their critters but I am afraid they'd make the scarf "heavy".


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Look on the 'MAIN page Mary and you'll see what it's all about, Keep politics off this forum I say Jan U.K.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> Sorry but I thought we could disguss anything on this sight not be told what we or can't talk about.i thought maggie was great and shall be missed.


I second that. I greatly admired her and I read the book The Iron Lady. 
Nice colour of wool. I knitted myself a jacket in a grey/black mix years ago..it was knit with two strands together. I ran out after the recommended amount and bought more. Needless to say, when I tried the coat on when I was done, it hung down past my knees..LOLOLOL!

June


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Since I was the one who started this topic on Falklands Island wool, may I be permitted to comment on the various messages to date. First of all, I am delighted that this topic has engendered such interest in a remote part of the world whose economy is so dependent on wool. And thanks to so many KP'ers who have done some research to show us where this wool can now be obtained. But secondly, whilst I have always been an advocate of free speech I feel there is an appropriate time and place for it and that is not necessarily the Main topic area of KP. In fact I did request, politely I feel, that this topic be restricted to woollen matters. In that respect I would like to thank "Marimum" who felt that people who did not do so were being impolite to me. Be that as it may, it is interesting that about 17 KP'ers have made related suggestions - namely keep this area of the site to knitting and crochet matters. I rest my case!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Just after the Falklands war in 1983, the UK tried to assist the islanders' economy by importing and selling more of their wool. Here is a ball spun in the UK from Falkland Islands wool dating back to that time and found languishing in my stash.
> 
> And please, please do not turn this into a forum to discuss the pros and cons of the Thatcher years. There are other more suitable places than KP.


Lovely yarn, and I would love to get my hands on some. Lovely lady Mrs. thatcher too. She's highly regarded in the good old U S of A. And if that yarn is as nice as it appears, she might just have that standing for the yarn alone. Just saying in my eyes at least, being the yarn nut that I am.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks for that Paula, there have been some quite nasty commenents which in my opinion were uncalled for, Lets keep politics out of our forum I say. love . Jan x


----------



## Dhiagelev (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree that KP is not the appropriate place for discussions about Mrs. Thatcher, BUT if people post pieces in praise of her, then expect countering arguments. It is particularly bitter for those of us who suffered and are still suffering from her leadership and the legacies left by her policies to hear paeons of praise usually from those who knew little about her. Why should we be expected to remain dumb, especially when some of those who are singing her praises are not UK residents and have, therefore no idea of what a divisive, cruel and obdurate politician she was. 
People are entitled to their opinions, but they are not entitled to ignorance!
The fact that the song 'Ding, Dong, the Witch is Dead,' has risen so high in the charts, after her death was announced must tell everyone what a very controversial figure she was and always will be. Personally, although I couldn't help a smile, I think that is in bad taste, but it does signify a very deep and lasting distaste for the woman.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Just after the Falklands war in 1983, the UK tried to assist the islanders' economy by importing and selling more of their wool. Here is a ball spun in the UK from Falkland Islands wool dating back to that time and found languishing in my stash.
> 
> And please, please do not turn this into a forum to discuss the pros and cons of the Thatcher years. There are other more suitable places than KP.


If you don't want political replies why do you put your comment into a political context?


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Look on the 'MAIN page Mary and you'll see what it's all about, Keep politics off this forum I say Jan U.K.


All I can see is 'Another of Mrs Thatcher's legacies'

That isn't political.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I wonder how the Falkland wool producers feel about Mrs. Thatcher. She was a woman of moral/fiscal courage, something that seems to be disappearing in today's world.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> If you don't want political replies why do you put your comment into a political context?


I have to say that I didn't - it was purely for it'ws historical & geographical interest. This has been proved by the number of folk who have been Googling the Falkland Islands and finding out more about its history and economy. As one US KP'er said, it was somewhat analogous to saying, " Washington slept here".


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

TickledPinki said:


> I love the color! Also since I live in the south, we can't do wools, and that is a pity!!! I have read and heard so much about wools, that I want so bad to have some!


I, too, now live in the south but living in Texas, I absolutely will do wools for the winter. Although our summers are very hot (over 100F during the day), our winters can be quite chilly. Here in north central Texas, we are known to get ice and sleet storms and the occasional snowfall. In fact, we had snow for Christmas this past year --- first time in a number of years. This year we got no ice storms -- also a first for a number of years! We did, however, get many days where a wool sweater was very appropriate to keep warm.

Beautiful wool. I hope you find the perfect pattern for this wool!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> I have to say that I didn't - it was purely for it'ws historical & geographical interest. This has been proved by the number of folk who have been Googling the Falkland Islands and finding out more about its history and economy. As one US KP'er said, it was somewhat analogous to saying, " Washington slept here".


Gosh - that's like Queen Elizabeth slept here or Mary Queen of Scots slept here - I didn't realise there was a US (albeit political!) equivalent.

I know quite a bit about the Falklands because one of our sons has done two tours of duty there, the first time he went instead of bringing back gee gaw souvenirs he brought back dolphin and penguin skulls and stories of how he had attracted dolphins by beating on the water while he was swimming. He knows what his Mum likes! When I went to USA I came home with stones, shells and clay ... He wrote letters home while he was there and I sent Blueys, when he was back in England he was full of his experiences.

He also took his family there for a holiday, they could get very cheap flights through the RAF. His daughters drove tanks, his wife was cold ALL the time, despite being a Scot. The wind rarely stops, which is why there are no trees and the only animals which can thrive are sheep.

Wool has been a Falkland production and export for a very long time, it didn't just happen after the Argentinian invasion.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

It looks like lovely yarn. I love to work with wool.


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> Sorry but I thought we could disguss anything on this sight not be told what we or can't talk about.i thought maggie was great and shall be missed.


There is a section on KP where you can discuss politics to your hearts content, but personally I don't think it is appropriate in the knitting section.
Y


----------



## Donatta (Apr 12, 2013)

If you goggle Falkland Islands wool there are many sites that talk about the amount of sheep etc there aswell as the current wool yarns made from wool that come from there. the British Merino. www.blackeryarns.co.uk has that yarn


----------



## vehipkiss (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh YES! I've got a stash of this yarn. Very nice. I even have one of the pattern books (picture of a pullover on front with a different color on each side of front with a big cable running up the front twisting the 2 colors). The stash I have is the white - guess I should use it!

Vickie
Walnut Creek, CA


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooh how incredibly soft the color and texture! What are your plans? 
A side note- I discovered today that you can go into "my profile" and subscribe to different topics. I believe there is one suitable for political discussion for those who would like it.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Just after the Falklands war in 1983, the UK tried to assist the islanders' economy by importing and selling more of their wool. Here is a ball spun in the UK from Falkland Islands wool dating back to that time and found languishing in my stash.
> 
> And please, please do not turn this into a forum to discuss the pros and cons of the Thatcher years. There are other more suitable places than KP.


I remember buying this type of yarn and it was luxurious. One of the best I ever used for Aran knitting. I hope you enjoy using it as much as I did.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> Sorry but I thought we could disguss anything on this sight not be told what we or can't talk about.i thought maggie was great and shall be missed.


I liked her too.....she had balls!
I lived in England during the miners strikes.
Poor Maggie would be horrified to see what her predecessors have done to her beloved country. I hear your motorways are now car parks. 
End of my political rant......


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I wondered if there are any members from the Falklands.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I wondered if there are any members from the Falklands.


Sure hope so.....if they have such lovely wool they must knit!


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Oldhenwife, I think Mary Queen of Scots and Queen Elizabeth I predated George Washington by a bit but yes we do have that saying here in the States : )

We also have places with historical type markers that say "on this day in history, absolutely nothing happened here!"
So we celebrate the great and the non-existent!
I have a pattern book that says the pattern is some vintage New England pattern, which I basically thought "how nice" about. Now I will have to see WHY they thought THAT was historically important.

Here in Kansas, there are quite a few lines of heritage quilting fabric that is quite popular and some that was current in the Great Depression (not this one the earlier one) and the Dustbowl. They aren't fabrics I care for, being muddy colors and I like bright or pastels, but I'm seeing more and more history attached to fabric, yarn, patterns, and when you think about it, our own projects actually have history. Grandma sew and sew taught me to knit. This was Auntie whosits favorite pattern and I am actually working before the dawn of one little grand daughter's history on a blanket that she will receive when she is born in August. So no matter what we make, or stash, history is unfailingly woven in the very strands from the sheep who wore the wool to the person who raised the sheep and those who sheered the wool to whoever spun it and then the designer and so. I guess to quote someone else famous, it takes a village to create a yarn and a project! 

To cap this all off, our local yarn shop is called Yarns Sold and Told. The sold part is obvious but in the middle of the shop are comfy chairs and sofas for social knitting two days a week. I never get to go to that part because I am caring for my Mom in my home and I just can't be off that long, so in a way, you all have become my Yarns Told part.


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

"I'm seeing more and more history attached to fabric, yarn, patterns, and when you think about it, our own projects actually have history." 

What a beautiful point of view TeacupinKS. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

A long time ago a friend of mine had gotten a sheeps fleece from there to spin and it turned into real nice yarn.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

TickledPinki said:


> I love the color! Also since I live in the south, we can't do wools, and that is a pity!!! I have read and heard so much about wools, that I want so bad to have some!


Hi Tickled Pinki,'

My son lives in Baton Rouge. How far is that from Monroe? Sorry, I live in Canada.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely yarn! Shall look forward to see what you make with it! The older yarns seem to be so much stronger and longer lasting than some of the "newer" yarns! Lucky you!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

TeacupinKS said:


> Oldhenwife, I think Mary Queen of Scots and Queen Elizabeth I predated George Washington by a bit but yes we do have that saying here in the States : )
> 
> We also have places with historical type markers that say "on this day in history, absolutely nothing happened here!"
> So we celebrate the great and the non-existent!
> ...


TeacupKS: that was beautifully said. That is exactly how I feel about KP! I can always bring my coffee to my sofa, get comfy, and chat to my friends about knitting! Y'all have become "my people"!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

crjc said:


> Hi Tickled Pinki,'
> 
> My son lives in Baton Rouge. How far is that from Monroe? Sorry, I live in Canada.


Most people say Baton Rouge is only 2 1/2 hours away, but... I am sorry, it always takes me longer to get there.

All of my family are LSU fans, and we go often to games! That is how close it is we are!

I love it when I find "neighbors"!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

DollieD said:


> How about some socks!
> I get such cold feet!
> Love homemade wool socks!


I will definity have to make socks with my wool-nylon yarn! Can not wait! By the time I get them made, it will be winter, again... Should be just right!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm almost afraid to ask, but I haven't been on here for awhile. What has happened to Maggie?
Sue


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> A SMALL industry in wool on the Falklands? What other industry do you think they have?


Not quite sure about right now, but fishing was by far the largest industry, then tourism, then agriculture


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

We lived in FL for 19 yrs. Sometimes IN THE AIR CONDITIONING, I got chilled! LOL Obviously you don't need sweaters, etc.outside... but I kept a blanket on my bed through the summer months also!


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> Bennieblue I'll talk when and where I want and not be told otherwise.i left school many years ago . I was simply saying what I said not to be told off by someone who does not no me .


Why are you so angry. There is no need for it. Regards Carol


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> A SMALL industry in wool on the Falklands? What other industry do you think they have?


I dont know, I did not even know they had a wool industry. I am glad I know now though.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

mairmie said:


> "Various knitting and crochet discussions" is the title of this segment.Lets keep it that way. Whatever our political opinions are can be aired with our friends, families, local news media or wherever. I feel KP is not the place for politics...just my opinion!


I agree with you.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

linda naismith said:


> i know what you mean by saying no political comments you only wanted to discuss the wool


I think the title of the thread, Thatchers legacy was a bit provocative. Falkland wool or some such title would perhaps not have started a political rant.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Supreya said:


> I wonder if it would be helpful to start a new page on the forum called Politics, then those who wish to, can have those conversations without bothering the rest of us. Come to think of it why not also have a page titled Nasty, so those who seem to enjoy being nasty would also have a place to go. Just thinking out loud here


I so agree with you. Regards Carol


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Dhiagelev said:


> I agree that KP is not the appropriate place for discussions about Mrs. Thatcher, BUT if people post pieces in praise of her, then expect countering arguments. It is particularly bitter for those of us who suffered and are still suffering from her leadership and the legacies left by her policies to hear paeons of praise usually from those who knew little about her. Why should we be expected to remain dumb, especially when some of those who are singing her praises are not UK residents and have, therefore no idea of what a divisive, cruel and obdurate politician she was.
> People are entitled to their opinions, but they are not entitled to ignorance!
> The fact that the song 'Ding, Dong, the Witch is Dead,' has risen so high in the charts, after her death was announced must tell everyone what a very controversial figure she was and always will be. Personally, although I couldn't help a smile, I think that is in bad taste, but it does signify a very deep and lasting distaste for the woman.


I agree with all you have said. As this thread is not about politics I have tried very hard to curb my feelings and concentrate on the wool.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

TeacupinKS said:


> Oldhenwife, I think Mary Queen of Scots and Queen Elizabeth I predated George Washington by a bit but yes we do have that saying here in the States : )
> 
> We also have places with historical type markers that say "on this day in history, absolutely nothing happened here!"
> So we celebrate the great and the non-existent! ...


Yes, those Queens do pre-date Washington and I don't know why they're chosen to commemorate places, other well-known people must have slept in lots of beds!

Several times we've taken part in historical events at the Washington family home, Sulgrave Manor (http://www.sulgravemanor.org.uk/), but I don't think George ever slept there! Many US visitors to England go there though, it's very interesting.

I do like the idea of celebrating a non-event! Lewis Carol suggested celebrating an Unbirthday in Alice's Adventures in Wonderland. Any excuse for a party - I'll have to think of one for Monday.

Monday - a very good excuse for a party :lol:


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

9sueseiber said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask, but I haven't been on here for awhile. What has happened to Maggie?
> Sue


Baroness Thatcher died earlier this week, her funeral will be on Wednesday next. There will be a military escorted procession from Westminster to St Paul's cathedral, where the service will be held.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Lucywill said:


> iF IT CAN BE PRESERVED AS IS, IT WOULD BE SOMETHING NICE TO HAND DOWN TO A CHILD OR GRANDCHILD WHO MIGHT HAVE AN INTEREST IN HISTORY AND/OR CRAFTS. JUST A THOUGHT.


I do like this suggestion, Lucy. The ball band wrapper shows that the wool was actuall spun in the UK by Viking Woollens of Hawkshead in Cumbria. I did a little trawl on the internet but could find no trace of them, so perhaps the firm has ceased to exist. Now I am going to look and see if there is a local history museum in Hawkshead - or nearby - who might be interested in receiving this 1980's bought wool as a donation.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Since I was the one who started this topic on Falklands Island wool, may I be permitted to comment on the various messages to date. First of all, I am delighted that this topic has engendered such interest in a remote part of the world whose economy is so dependent on wool. And thanks to so many KP'ers who have done some research to show us where this wool can now be obtained. But secondly, whilst I have always been an advocate of free speech I feel there is an appropriate time and place for it and that is not necessarily the Main topic area of KP. In fact I did request, politely I feel, that this topic be restricted to woollen matters. In that respect I would like to thank "Marimum" who felt that people who did not do so were being impolite to me. Be that as it may, it is interesting that about 17 KP'ers have made related suggestions - namely keep this area of the site to knitting and crochet matters. I rest my case!


If you didn't want anything to be said about Mrs. Thatcher, you shouldn't have mentioned her name in the first place. You made the first political comment.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I love it when we can search our stashes and find yarns with age. I have only a few.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> If you didn't want anything to be said about Mrs. Thatcher, you shouldn't have mentioned her name in the first place. You made the first political comment.


Carrottop, merely mentioning Mrs. Thatcher's name and stating that She hadd some connection in helping build the wool industry in he Falklands is NOT necessarily a political comment! Sheesh!

If I mentioned that the President of our County Council was under indictment for 7 counts of sexual battery, (which he is), that would have nothing to do with his politics, nor would it imply that he is the Crime Lord of our County! (He even got re-elected )


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Abi_marsden wrote:
Bennieblue I'll talk when and where I want and not be told otherwise.i left school many years ago . I was simply saying what I said not to be told off by someone who does not no me .

Abi, obviously you "left school" before you had mastered spelling and grammar.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Carrottop, merely mentioning Mrs. Thatcher's name and stating that She hadd some connection in helping build the wool industry in he Falklands is NOT necessarily a political comment! Sheesh!


Quite right! Nor is mentioning that George Washington slept here ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JanLK said:


> Love the wool and I agree about the political rants. Though I must say it never seems the UK girls that do that.


maybe not on KP but the UK has lots of protests against the tributes to her.

and I would suggest strongly that if you dont want a political discussion, you should not bring it up. it would have been quite sufficient to simply say that you had gotten this yarn from the Falklands for which you had little history.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

tamarque said:


> maybe not on KP but the UK has lots of protests against the tributes to her.
> 
> and I would suggest strongly that if you dont want a political discussion, you should not bring it up. it would have been quite sufficient to simply say that you had gotten this yarn from the Falklands for which you had little history.


But, the fact that the wool industry was aided and made possible by Ms. Thatcher IS part of its history, politics aside. It probably never occurred to the original poster that anybody would think anything about it, politically, one way or the other. But then there are some folks that just love getting their panties in a wad about anything and everything.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dowager said:


> But, the fact that the wool industry was aided and made possible by Ms. Thatcher IS part of its history, politics aside. It probably never occurred to the original poster that anybody would think anything about it, politically, one way or the other. But then there are some folks that just love getting their panties in a wad about anything and everything.


my point, bluntly, is that the original post was disingenuous. it was a distinct political statement being made while trying to protect herself from critical comments about that politic. my statement was not political and my panties are not in a wad. i just dislike the dishonesty of the statement. considering Thatcher's relationship to the Falkland Islands, this was not a much of a legacy to cheer.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

tamarque said:


> my point, bluntly, is that the original post was disingenuous. it was a distinct political statement being made while trying to protect herself from critical comments about that politic. my statement was not political and my panties are not in a wad. i just dislike the dishonesty of the statement. considering Thatcher's relationship to the Falkland Islands, this was not a much of a legacy to cheer.


Oh, so you are not only "accusing" her of making a deliberate political statement, you are also charging her with DELIBERATELY trying to do it in such a way that nobody would realize it was intentionally political?


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

tamarque said:


> maybe not on KP but the UK has lots of protests against the tributes to her.
> 
> and I would suggest strongly that if you dont want a political discussion, you should not bring it up. it would have been quite sufficient to simply say that you had gotten this yarn from the Falklands for which you had little history.


I think you have the wrong person I never said I got any wool. I just said I never had heard any political rants


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Holy Cats!!!! We might get in real deep water if we started investigating who slept where. Those really could turn into yarns and long tails!!!!

Maybe we could extend a bit of slack (US slang) for everyone and take the high road that no one meant anything offensive to anyone. Those for Mrs. T will remain that way and those against will remain that way and we are ALL for wool or we wouldn't be here. Maybe this would be the path out of the tangle???? We've all seen things taken the wrong way and out of context in emails before and no one likes for that to happen to them or their post. Shoulda woulda coulda is after the horse is out of the barn!
Or I guess on this forum it should be the sheep is outta the pen.


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

Nasty thread anyone?


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I think there has been enough on this discussion.
Sue


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

tamarque said:


> my point, bluntly, is that the original post was disingenuous. it was a distinct political statement being made ... i just dislike the dishonesty of the statement. considering Thatcher's relationship to the Falkland Islands, this was not a much of a legacy to cheer.


The original post was NOT political whereas your comment about Lady Thatcher's relationship with the Falklands was not only wrong it IS political.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

9sueseiber said:


> I think there has been enough on this discussion.
> Sue


You don't have to read them


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

9sueseiber said:


> I think there has been enough on this discussion.
> Sue


You don't have to read them


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

TeacupinKS said:


> Holy Cats!!!! We might get in real deep water if we started investigating who slept where.


Why? It might be irrelevant and even boring to anyone except tour guides but it's hardly deep water


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

TeacupinKS said:


> Holy Cats!!!! We might get in real deep water if we started investigating who slept where.


Why? It might be irrelevant and even boring to anyone except tour guides but it's hardly deep water


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Carrottop, merely mentioning Mrs. Thatcher's name and stating that She hadd some connection in helping build the wool industry in he Falklands is NOT necessarily a political comment! Sheesh!
> 
> If I mentioned that the President of our County Council was under indictment for 7 counts of sexual battery, (which he is), that would have nothing to do with his politics, nor would it imply that he is the Crime Lord of our County! (He even got re-elected )


Would not have anything to do with knitting either.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Personally, I like the diverse topics interwoven with all the lovely comments about knitting we have. Yes, sometimes things get a little pointed but it adds spice.


----------



## Lucywill (Jan 30, 2013)

Well said TeaCup,

I was deciding whether and how to address this point. But had not yet formed my retort. I was distinctly under the impression that this was a needle craft related site and if I want to mull over the political issues of the day, I'd go to sites related to that subject, which seem to be in abundance.

I hope this will put the matter to rest and again thanks.


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh Gosh, my comment on who slept where was said firmly tongue in cheek! Sadly expression and tone cannot be seen or heard in email. I'm a history buff myself, so I do enjoy the little tidbits of history on even minute events.

The other part of my post was suggesting we move on about political vs non-political.
Sorry for the confusion. I tend to be a light hearted person and sometimes lightheaded as well.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a box full of natural Falkland wool I purchased here in northern California back in the 1980s. In 1992, having forgotten about the stash here at home, purchased another ten balls of while visiting in England.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

I never knew this. I don't know enough about the Faulklands and what happened there to comment but the yarn is very beautiful.


----------



## golfhag (Jun 3, 2011)

the Iron Lady was a intelligent, acerbic and could more than hold her own in any company. See any of her addresses to the Commons or the House of Lords


----------



## julie.meekel (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this. I am so pleased some people have stashs as old as mine. No matter where it came from and what circumstances it came into your stash, wool is wool and we love it all.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

julie.meekel said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I am so pleased some people have stashs as old as mine. No matter where it came from and what circumstances it came into your stash, wool is wool and we love it all.


I also have wool (from sheep) that is quite 'up in age'. I'm always afraid some critter will like it enough to start nibbling on it. How do you keep yours safe from harm? I keep mine in plastic tubs (Rubbermaid type) and check on them every so often. I do not use mothballs because of the smell and chemical effect.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I also have wool (from sheep) that is quite 'up in age'. I'm always afraid some critter will like it enough to start nibbling on it. How do you keep yours safe from harm? I keep mine in plastic tubs (Rubbermaid type) and check on them every so often. I do not use mothballs because of the smell and chemical effect.


I purchase packs of Cedar balls at Wal-Mart , and toss a few in each box or tub. If I were rich, I'd have a Cedar Chest.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Dowager said:


> I purchase packs of Cedar balls at Wal-Mart , and toss a few in each box or tub. If I were rich, I'd have a Cedar Chest.


Thank you Dowager, I will do that also. Do they leave a smell in the wool?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you Dowager, I will do that also. Do they leave a smell in the wool?


I have only had my stash for a couple of years, but haven't notice any smell so far. If there was any, cedar is a wonderfully nice fragrance. And not allergenic as far as I know.


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't know if they grow in your location but hedge apples, round bumpy green balls about the sixe of a soft ball that grow on trees, discourage many critters, including crickets. I never knew crickets were fabric eaters but they are! Hedge apples have a slight smell, similar to a green walnut but not an intense smell and they can be placed in a closet or garage or basement and you won't know they are there but the critters will!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

TeacupinKS said:


> Don't know if they grow in your location but hedge apples, round bumpy green balls about the sixe of a soft ball that grow on trees, discourage many critters, including crickets. I never knew crickets were fabric eaters but they are! Hedge apples have a slight smell, similar to a green walnut but not an intense smell and they can be placed in a closet or garage or basement and you won't know they are there but the critters will!


Never heard of hedge apples. Do they have another name?


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Not that I know of. You could google them?


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedge_apple


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=hedge+apples&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a does this help ?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

oh welshwoolie you have made a better job of sending info about hedge apples,... I'm rubbish at sending links


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Never heard of hedge apples. Do they have another name?


Those come from the Bois D'arc tree. wikipedia explains below:

The bois darc is a tree with many names, including beau darc, Osage orange, horse apple, hedge apple and bodark.

French explorers named the tree bois darc (wood of the bow) because the American Indians they met used its springy branches as bows to launch their arrows.

The Lewis and Clark expedition called the tree Osage apple after the Osage Indians who provided the cutting that had grown into a tree from which the expedition collected a sample

in 1804. The green or yellow fruit resembles an orange but is hard and inedible.

Sapling bois darcs have sharp thorns. The bois darc is best known for the durability and attractiveness of its very hard wood. The annual growth rings in the heart wood of freshly sawn bois darc are dark brown and lined with lemon yellow. Newer rings in the sap wood are light brown lined with ivory.

The hardness of bois darc made it popular with wheelwrights for use in the spokes and hubs of wagon wheels. Bois darc was also used to make bridge timbers, foundation piers for houses and for paving blocks.

Perhaps the most widespread historical use of the bois darc was in impenetrable hedges for farms.

The thorny hedges retained livestock while keeping predators away.

Texas historian Walter Prescott Webb described the market for bois darc seeds for growing hedges in his 1931 book The Great Plains. In 1860 alone, enough seed to grow 300 million plants was exported from Texas and elsewhere to the prairie states where they provided enough trees for some 60,000 miles of hedges.

The market for bois darc seeds quickly collapsed by around 1880, when barbed wire fencing took over. But although the bois darc was no longer in demand for hedges, the resistance of the wood to rot made the trees prized posts for barbed wire fences.

Photos of bois darc fence posts that have outlast[ed] the wire thats nailed to them are at the www.thelandofmoo.com/ (enter bois darc in the search box).

Bois darc is still in demand for specialty purposes, as a search of the Web quickly reveals.

One site advertises bois darc duck calls. Another displays archery bows made from bois darc. You can buy a finished bow made completely by hand, or you can buy a bow stave and attempt to make your own. The customer is warned that making a bow from bois darc is very difficult.

A few sites sell bois darc wood. A slab around 3 inches square and about a foot long sells for $25-$30.

Bois darc has scientific uses, and this will be the topic of a future column.

I remember these from my childhood in Texas


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thats very interesting Dowager ; it must be VERY hard wood and invaluable for farmers hedges. Thanks for that.. Jan


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

TeacupinKS said:


> Don't know if they grow in your location but hedge apples, round bumpy green balls about the sixe of a soft ball that grow on trees, discourage many critters, including crickets. I never knew crickets were fabric eaters but they are! Hedge apples have a slight smell, similar to a green walnut but not an intense smell and they can be placed in a closet or garage or basement and you won't know they are there but the critters will!


We have these in Louisiana. We call these horse apples. We also have Bois d'arc trees. Messy, messy with the "fruit"... And I have noticed the scent of them... Not offensive to me, though.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Those come from the Bois D'arc tree. wikipedia explains below:
> 
> The bois darc is a tree with many names, including beau darc, Osage orange, horse apple, hedge apple and bodark.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dowager. I now know what hedge apples are. You are lucky to have lived in Texas. (Just finished reading a book about Quanah Parker) I have not seen hedge apples in my neck of the woods (no pun intended) and am wondering how I can obtain the fruit, not the wood. Do some places sell them? Thanks again for such an informative blog. From Maggie to hedge apples, go figure!KP'rs are the best!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

TickledPinki said:


> Most people say Baton Rouge is only 2 1/2 hours away, but... I am sorry, it always takes me longer to get there.
> 
> All of my family are LSU fans, and we go often to games! That is how close it is we are!
> 
> I love it when I find "neighbors"!


I often visit for Christmas or in the Summer (Whew!!! Hot hot hot) I visited on Easter/Spring, never again. I don't know what is in the Southern pollen, but did it ever drive my eyes and nose and ears crazy.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you Dowager. I now know what hedge apples are. You are lucky to have lived in Texas. (Just finished reading a book about Quanah Parker) I have not seen hedge apples in my neck of the woods (no pun intended) and am wondering how I can obtain the fruit, not the wood. Do some places sell them? Thanks again for such an informative blog. From Maggie to hedge apples, go figure!KP'rs are the best!


Jokim. I don't know of anyone that gathers them and sells them. They were just considered a nuisance where I came from. Had to be raked up and thrown out. They aren't really apples, but so named because they are round. They are definitely not edible, and folks down there used cedar to keep critters out of things, as it has a nice fragrance.


----------



## cheryl ridgway (Jan 31, 2013)

Are these hedge apples the same as crab apples? Seems like we have something like this in central california. they look like very small, wild apples and I don't think anyone eats them.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

How interesting! What a great historical artifact!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

No, the hedge apples are not the same as crab apples.

According to Wikip[edia:

"Crabapple fruit is not an important crop in most areas, being extremely sour and (in some species) woody, and is rarely eaten raw for this reason. In some southeast Asian cultures they are valued as a sour condiment, sometimes eaten with salt and chilli pepper, or shrimp paste.

Crabapples are an excellent source of pectin, and their juice can be made into a ruby-coloured preserve with a full, spicy flavour.[13] A small percentage of crabapples in cider makes a more interesting flavour.[citation needed] As Old English Wergulu, the crab apple is one of the nine plants invoked in the pagan Anglo-Saxon Nine Herbs Charm, recorded in the 10th century.

Apple wood gives off a pleasant scent when burned, and smoke from an apple wood fire gives an excellent flavour to smoked foods.[14] It is easier to cut when green; dry apple wood is exceedingly difficult to carve by hand [14] It is a good wood for cooking fires because it burns hot and slow, without producing much flame."

And yes, they are edible, though as the article says, not much good to eat alone.


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

No a hedge apple is not edible and NOT the same as a crab apple at all. They are about the size of a soft ball, they are bright green and are bumpy sort of like the surface of a very tight cauliflower.
Hugs
TeacupinKS


----------



## cheryl ridgway (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, all and more than I ever wanted to know about crab apples. It always amazes me how humans have been able to make food out of the most outlandish things like artichokes, prickly pears, and my favorite, abalone.

It is very rare now and cannot be taken commercially. It is basically a muscle and has to beaten for hours before it is edible. But then cooked quickly in olive oil and garlic it is the most divine food.


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

I have to agree with Dowager about the hedge apples. I think they are not desirable in pastures but not real sure about that. As someone else said, they are not an apple for real, just look like a green apple from a distance.

I'm not a real country girl. But I think they might make cows sick if they eat them and they may be the seed pods of the tree they fall off of. Would kinda make sense.

They are a natural critter deterrent without the intense scent of moth balls.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I think Maggie should be left alone in death. What Maggie did has nothing to do with her youngsters, so these celebrations of her death is very unenglish. I am a born and bred English girl. We don't have to agree with everything she did and life is too short to bear malice.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

crjc said:


> I often visit for Christmas or in the Summer (Whew!!! Hot hot hot) I visited on Easter/Spring, never again. I don't know what is in the Southern pollen, but did it ever drive my eyes and nose and ears crazy.


We not only have "hot", but worse of all is the humidity!!! I do understand now when I hear about "another kind of hot"! Oh, yes!! The pollen... We have so many flowering plants and trees. I have lived here all my life, and now the only thing that really bothers me are the pine trees!

It is spring time here, and everything is flowering out. It is so beautiful, but bothersome, for sure!

I can't handle heat. So I love it when it is in the 50s, but we don't have enough of those temps for me!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I think Maggie should be left alone in death. What Maggie did has nothing to do with her youngsters, so these celebrations of her death is very unenglish. I am a born and bred English girl. We don't have to agree with everything she did and life is too short to bear malice.


Shakeaspere's play, "Julius Caesar", comes to mind where Marc Antony proclaims at Caesar's funeral,

"Friends, Romans, countrymen, lend me your ears; I come to bury Caesar, not to praise him. The evil that men do lives after them; The good is oft interred with their bones ... "

And so it will be with Margaret Thatcher, I'm afraid. It's sad because she saved UK's economy from destruction.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

From politics to hedge apples....... all in one thread.
I love this forum!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Just after the Falklands war in 1983, the UK tried to assist the islanders' economy by importing and selling more of their wool. Here is a ball spun in the UK from Falkland Islands wool dating back to that time and found languishing in my stash.
> 
> And please, please do not turn this into a forum to discuss the pros and cons of the Thatcher years. There are other more suitable places than KP.


I too have some of the Falkland Islands wool- really should use it some time! Bought it when we lived in the UK- in fact 1996 and still have the red I got to knitDH a jumper. Made a lovely one for DD and my FIL and DH felted it. Couldn't complain as they were only trying to help by doing the washing. But... ALso a bit later than her time- I remember her whan I was still at school albeit my last couple of years.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

re Falkland Islands wool -- do any of the Scottish islands (Orkneys, Shetlands, Hebrides) still produce/sell knitting wool?


----------

